
Kubernetes might help us to finally optimize the pricing of our infrastructure - mduett
https://medium.com/runacapital/can-multi-cloud-kubernetes-platforms-make-infrastructure-prices-comparable-4b76f6933ec7
======
pot8n
Isn't the multi-cloud problem mainly based on the CNI? if the CNI is
encrypting the traffic between nodes then you can easily join the cluster from
any vendor, correct?

